
Let the Phone Pick Up the Tab - gibsonf1
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/may2007/tc20070508_554969.htm?chan=technology_technology+index+page_top+stories
======
brlewis
I saw no mention of textpayme. Do they stand a chance against big players?

